# [SOLVED] Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, hope this is right section. 

So I recently finished building a new mid gaming rig for a friend of mine with win 8 pro 64bit OS. 

Basically hardware setup, BIOS upgrade and OS installation went smooth as butter. I even updated OS to latest updates available and installed the latest graphics drivers. The only thing left to do was ad 2 pata HDDs on the (only) IDE port...

The OS is installed on a SATAII HDD on AHCI mode on SATA1 port of the motehrboard. From BIOS I've set up port option as follows: from SATA1 to SATA3 on *AHCI *mode, and SATA4 to SATA5 in *IDE* mode. (sata port 1 to 3 will be used for future sata HDDs while port 4 and 5 for DVD/BR writer)

Now with those options, if I plug in the HDDs an try to boot I get a boot error (not BSOD); specifically 

Log file: E:\\WINDOWS\System32\Logfiles\Srt\SrtTrail.txt 

which is IMHO weird, cause although one of the drives has a bootable Xp version on it (Win 8 is on C my booting priority settings are clearly set to boot from C: and SATA HDD is set as first drive...so why is "he" even looking into that IDE HDD? Unplugging the the IDE HDD and selecting an _Automatic Repair_ the OS reboots again but it has to restart/reinstall it's drivers (which takes about 1hour and half)

Is it because sata config should be set to IDE (or AHCI) on all SATA ports?

Is it because the HDDs must be formatted before I plug them in?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation*

No, you don't need to set the SATA port to IDE mode. The IDE interface is always going to be in IDE mode.
Check the pins on the back of the drives. Make sure both are either set for CS (Cable select) or one is set for Master and the other for slave.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation*

Is there an OS on either of the IDE Hdd's?


----------



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation*



visseroth said:


> No, you don't need to set the SATA port to IDE mode. The IDE interface is always going to be in IDE mode.
> Check the pins on the back of the drives. Make sure both are either set for *CS (Cable select)* or one is set for Master and the other for slave.


Oh ok...unfortunately though I'm not that familiar with jumpers and all that old school tech.

Here is pic of both HDD jumper positions...see anything wrong?


----------



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation*



Tyree said:


> Is there an OS on either of the IDE Hdd's?


Yes, like I said one contains Xp pro...but again, what's the point if I clearly set the SATA drive (which has Win 8 pro) as primary and first priority in booting settings?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation*

Because you're setting the primary drive in the cmos having another drive with a os on it should not effect the way it boots. Check the labels on the idea drives for the jumper settings. Set one to master and the other to slave


----------



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation*

Oh man, I've already screwed them to the HDD bay...why can this stuff be more immediate, practical?...less stuff to worry about...I don't even know what am I suppose to look for on the label...HELP :frown:


----------



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation*

edit double post


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation*

Maybe this will help ide jumper label - Google Search


----------



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation*

Actually that just makes things more confusing. Anywho I got my screwdriver and pulled that mofo out of the case...now the story gets interesting; the HDD on the left of the pic in my previous post, I could actually sneak peak through the hdd bay and managed to figure out the jumper label: it's set on CS, so it should be fine right?

Now the other one (which I just pulled out), seems a lot of fun:

Here is the jumper label: http://i.imgur.com/nXX5P.jpg

Here is how I found the jumper position: http://i.imgur.com/jRAQb.jpg

Now the question: 

Is the jumper, set as it is shown in the pic, currently on MA (master), or blank? 

And picture yourself strapped to a machine that will inflict excruciating pain (possibly some needles puncturing) you for 3 minutes *if you get it wrong*. You have only one guess. opcorn:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation*

MA=Master (Primary)
SL=Slave (Secondary)
CS= Cable Select
When both drives are set to CS, the drive connected to the Black IDE cable connector will automatically selected as Primary and the drive connected to the Gray IDE cable connector with automatically be the Slave.

Cable Select is the 3rd pair of pins from the top. It is set to Master (MA) now.


----------



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Connecting 2 IDE(Pata) HDD after fresh Win 8 OS installation*

Yep that did it. :smile:

Lesson learned. Thanks for your time & patience. C ya next time :wavey:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and glad we could assist.


----------

